# Form, Verbindung Feld -> DB



## tomlpz (11. Sep 2009)

Hi,

ich bin absoluter Anfänger bezüglich JavaProgrammierung.
Zuerst habe ich mir NetBeans geladen und nun wollte ich analog zu Delphi mal auf die schnelle eine Testanwendung erstellen.
Bei Delphi existieren controls welche man in einem Formular einfügen kann und dann über die Konfiguration der properties über eine DB Verbindung / per SQL oder sonstiges auf die Daten der DB zugreifen kann.

Gibt es in NetBeans / Java ähnliche Möglichkeiten?

Ich bin dankbar für alle Hinweise.

tom


----------



## Atze (11. Sep 2009)

schnelle testanwendung?
ich würde jetzt zur ner manuellen db verbindung über jdbc tendieren, zum auslesen musst du dann sql querys absetzen. oder du setzt frameworks wie hibernate ein, wäre aber für ne kleine, schnelle anwendung übertrieben.

dass du in ein formular nur "controls" einträgst, wird wohl nicht möglich sein


----------



## tomlpz (11. Sep 2009)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> schnelle testanwendung?
> ich würde jetzt zur ner manuellen db verbindung über jdbc tendieren, zum auslesen musst du dann sql querys absetzen. oder du setzt frameworks wie hibernate ein, wäre aber für ne kleine, schnelle anwendung übertrieben.
> 
> dass du in ein formular nur "controls" einträgst, wird wohl nicht möglich sein



Die Verbindung zur DB habe ich schon erstellt (jdbcdbc), ich kann nur keine tbl's "sehen".
Wenn ich ein SQL file erstelle und SELECT * from xxx ausführe, werden mir die DS auch in NetBeans angezeigt.
Die Frage war nun, wie kann ich ein table control an die DB / tbl anbinden.

gruß tom


----------



## Atze (11. Sep 2009)

vielleicht check ich "table control" nur nicht, hab auch weder n schimmer von delphi, noch habe ich noch nie wirklich netbeans benutzt!  vielleicht gibt es etwas das sowas kann, kenn ich aber nich, sorry


----------

